# Sharing hotel room with boyfriend



## Daprince86

Hello, my canadian girlfriend is visiting Egypt. We plan on sharing a hotel room with each other in Cairo and Sharm el Sheikh. I've head it is illegal for a non married egyptian to share a room with a female. I am Egyptian but I also have Canadian citizenship and lived most of my life in Canada.

Will it be a problem if an Egyptian/Canadian Male shares a room with his Canadian girlfriend in a hotel?


----------



## hurghadapat

Daprince86 said:


> Hello, my canadian girlfriend is visiting Egypt. We plan on sharing a hotel room with each other in Cairo and Sharm el Sheikh. I've head it is illegal for a non married egyptian to share a room with a female. I am Egyptian but I also have Canadian citizenship and lived most of my life in Canada.
> 
> Will it be a problem if an Egyptian/Canadian Male shares a room with his Canadian girlfriend in a hotel?



Use your Canadian passport when checking in


----------



## Helen Ellis

Like Hurghada Pat said, use your Canadian passport and probably best to only speak English when checking in, just in case. Don't be Egyptian, only be Canadian. Enjoy.


----------



## DArkSm4sh

You don't even have to use your Canadian passport. Just ask your girlfriend to make the reservation.


----------



## TheTaxMan

That rule pretty much only applies to Egyptians (and other Arabs) because of the whole prostitution problem. Check in with the foreign passport and you should be fine. If they give her any trouble, try a different hotel and dispute the credit card charge. I've noticed western credit card companies are quick to reverse charges made in the Middle East


----------



## canadianincairo

You should not have a problem so long a syou check in with your Canadian passport. You should not show your Egyptian ID.


----------

